# Has a guy ever hit on you in front of your parents??



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 1, 2008)

This happens to me all the time! It even happens when im with my dad! It is soooo embarrassing.And when im walking wherever with my mom or dad guys will walk by me and whistle or say DAMN!! or something like that.My mom gets kinda mad when this happens but im like what can I do.I don't where reveiling clothes at all,most of the time I wear T-shirts and jeans.So has this ever happened to you?Tell me your stories and how you parents feel when this happens?


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 1, 2008)

Yea..so embarrassing. This one time my mom stepped away for a bit and a guy came over and started talking to me. A few seconds later I looked behind him and saw my mom giving him the death stare. I just told him that I had to go and walked away. My mom is pretty mean so I was doing the guy a favor..


----------



## Kalico (May 1, 2008)

When I went to New Orleans with my mom, the cabbie who drove us to our hotel asked me out in front of my mom. All I could think was, wth is he thinking? lol


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

Try this one:

Mom's driving. I'm in the passenger seat. A friend is in the back. We're shopping/driving all over town. Well, at this one part a car with two boys that is on my side is totalllly checkin me out. I look away and pretend I don't notice since I'm obviously not gonna holla back cuz I'm with my mom! Maybe if it was just me and a friend it'd be different you know lol. Anyways,  all of a sudden my mom realizes they're checkin me out (you know how they try to keep pace w/your car) and so she HONKS!!!!!!!! By this time, all of us in the car are laughing UNTIL we notice them pull into the parking lot right behind us!! They obviously didn't realize my MOM was driving...but they totally follow us to where we're parking, get out, and tried to walk up and hit on me... Thank god we ran into a different store quickly but my mom never heard the end of that.

I do think it's hilarious when people hit on you or just check you out and your parents notice. My mom luckily is a good sport about it and jokes around about me finding a boo. lol.

Kalico - LOL! Was he at least your age?? New Orleans and cabs...ahhh...memories (my friend lost her camcorder in one lol)... I miss it there! I went like a month or two before the hurricane hit!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

before i started dating my current bf, my mom would encourage it!  she was always thinking that every guy i talked to was a new love interest... she's so funny!

and it's only happened once with my dad, linebacker-size 6'5" & over 300 pounds. hey guy just got totally intimidated & left!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Try this one:

Mom's driving. I'm in the passenger seat. A friend is in the back. We're shopping/driving all over town. Well, at this one part a car with two boys that is on my side is totalllly checkin me out. I look away and pretend I don't notice since I'm obviously not gonna holla back cuz I'm with my mom! Maybe if it was just me and a friend it'd be different you know lol. Anyways, all of a sudden my mom realizes they're checkin me out (you know how they try to keep pace w/your car) and so she HONKS!!!!!!!! By this time, all of us in the car are laughing UNTIL we notice them pull into the parking lot right behind us!! They obviously didn't realize my MOM was driving...but they totally follow us to where we're parking, get out, and tried to walk up and hit on me... Thank god we ran into a different store quickly but my mom never heard the end of that.

I do think it's hilarious when people hit on you or just check you out and your parents notice. My mom luckily is a good sport about it and jokes around about me finding a boo. lol.

Kalico - LOL! Was he at least your age?? New Orleans and cabs...ahhh...memories (my friend lost her camcorder in one lol)... I miss it there! I went like a month or two before the hurricane hit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow your mom is a really nice about it,my mom usually gets mad at me and says I shouldn't wear such tight jeans.....lol


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_before i started dating my current bf, my mom would encourage it! she was always thinking that every guy i talked to was a new love interest... she's so funny!

and it's only happened once with my dad, linebacker-size 6'5" & over 300 pounds. hey guy just got totally intimidated & left!_

 
Lol your mom sounds funny,yea it usually only happens with my step-dad(I call him my dad)but if im with my real dad it never happens or if im with my older brother it never happens either both of them are 6'0 and over 300 pounds too.Maybe its because my step-dad isn't that intimidating looking.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2008)

Yes! Robert Horry, the basketball player of all people.  It was rather embarrassing, but flattering too.


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2008)

Yes and it's hysterical to me.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 1, 2008)

I do get checked out sometimes these days now i lost some weight, my mom finds it funny lol

i have no intrest since I'm already kinda seeing someone but i do like the attention haha


----------



## lainz (May 1, 2008)

oh man...a long time ago this happened to me....my parents and i were shopping at the dockers outlet in cabazon and my dad paid for his stuff with a check. the whole time we were in the store, the cashier was flirting with me and stuff...so when we left, he called my dad's name and asked "what's your daughter's name?!" so my dad being lame, shouted back my name...

that same night, i got a phone call from him....he had gotten our number from the check.....


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_oh man...a long time ago this happened to me....my parents and i were shopping at the dockers outlet in cabazon and my dad paid for his stuff with a check. the whole time we were in the store, the cashier was flirting with me and stuff...so when we left, he called my dad's name and asked "what's your daughter's name?!" so my dad being lame, shouted back my name...

that same night, i got a phone call from him....he had gotten our number from the check....._

 
Wow! Thats kinda weird and creepy.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_oh man...a long time ago this happened to me....my parents and i were shopping at the dockers outlet in cabazon and my dad paid for his stuff with a check. the whole time we were in the store, the cashier was flirting with me and stuff...so when we left, he called my dad's name and asked "what's your daughter's name?!" so my dad being lame, shouted back my name...

that same night, i got a phone call from him....he had gotten our number from the check....._

 
Wow! Thats kinda weird and creepy.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 1, 2008)

Its pretty embarrassing. Once I was at McDonalds with my stepdad and we were gettin ready to leave n the girl working said "excuse me, this boy thinks ur cute he wants to know your name" so i told him. and left. it was so gay and awkward. 

Oh and once I was at sesame place and these boys were following me around the entire park. Everywhere I went they popped up. asked me my name, phone number, etc. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm NO


----------



## Dani (May 2, 2008)

One time a guy grabbed my ass when I was with my dad -_-...thank God my dad didn't notice.
It usually happens when I'm with my mom, one time a waiter at a restaurant told her 'I like your daughter, shes cute', but we had been gushing about how hot he was the whole time so she was excited, not mad


----------



## Pnk85 (May 2, 2008)

YES!!! It is really annoying too b/c like you all I ever wear is jeans, t shirt, and flip flops. Whenever me and my mom go out shopping or whatever guys will always come up to us and try and get our phone numbers.  My mom makes jokes that they are too young & tells them she is my mom but they don't care.  All that does is make them start claiming who they are going to get, the mom or the daughter......


----------



## MissChriss (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Yes! Robert Horry, the basketball player of all people.  It was rather embarrassing, but flattering too._

 
R u serious? I used to have a crush on him back in the day when the Rockets was on their winning streak!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 2, 2008)

Yeah and I hate it mostly because the dudes are lame as hell, and my mother's forcefield usually renders them ever more wack than they normally are, LOL


However what's worse is when they approach me when I'm with my  teen aged daughter (mortifying for both of us) or  when a grown man approaches my daughter.


----------



## Indigowaters (May 2, 2008)

Yeah. Sometimes I think it's in poor taste. Sometimes I think that the guy must REALLY want to talk to me to be bold enough to say something in front of my parents. It's all in the approach. Once, I was in the Bahamas with my mom on a cruise, and upon ending the cruise, when we were leaving the port, a customs guy grabbed my arm and said she had to leave me behind. Wth? And a few weeks ago, a guy who was looking at me in a Marshalls followed me out of the store while I was with my mom. He didn't approach me, but it was weird.


----------



## duckduck (May 2, 2008)

LOL, has this ever worked for anyone?! 

Whenever it happened to me, my Mom would get all embarrassed, and in the unlikely event my Dad was there (6'3" strong build) he just makes fun of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 4, 2008)

Usually they are pretty subtle about it.  

I do remember when my parents went on a cruise years ago, my mom whipped out pics of me & my brother to show a waiter.  She's one of those moms that will show anyone pictures of her kids and grandchild. Anyway, the waiter saw my pic and gave her a pic of himself in front of the buffet table and asked her to give to me. I still have it! ha ha.  It was just so goofy.


----------



## theblackqueen (May 4, 2008)

Yes! My mom is usually the one to notice it too, she's like "Um, what the heck did that guy say to you again?" when we get back in the car and I'm all like "I don't know..." and all happy about whatever i just bought or going to get food or something stupid like that. I'm horribly oblivious.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 5, 2008)

when i am with my mom or step-mom guys hit on us because we look similar in age. i usually speak out on it while my mothers just laugh it off.
one time i got hit on when i was with my mom-in-law. the guy was a salesman so he was just putting on but he was starting to get too close. he was talking like he was going to take me from my husband. he then started talking to my mom-in-law about how he could do better than my husband. i finally decided to stop him from digging a deeper hole and told the guy my husband was in fact her son. it was really funny but some guys are just so lame.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 5, 2008)

So funny this thread came up. I had just thought how funny it was when a guy did it to me as I was with my mother at French Quarter Fest. I had bumped into this guy I had been knowing since I was in high school, but I hadn't seen him since years before Katrina. Well, he's 11 years older than I am for one, and I was really taken aback when he outright asked for my number in front of my mother, even though he's met her before. Hell, I guess he figured we're both grown now....But, he even commented about the look on my face when he called me later that night. LOL.


----------



## glam8babe (May 5, 2008)

its happened to me quite alot... infront of my mum
even when i was 15 year old i used to get hit on by 20+ guys because i looked so old for my age.
Then when i was 15 i went to Cyprus with my mum and went out clubbing.. this footballer from scotland started talking to me, he was with about 10 of his friends and he seemed really nice, he didnt seem the typical pervy guy, he was about 19-20 and bought me a few drinks, he even took me and my mum to this 70s nightclub lol then he kept askin me to go back to his hotel and i kept saying no... then after about 10 minutes he disappeared, just goes to show ya what he really wanted.
Now when i go out drinking round town with my bf, and our friends theres been a few times where guys have hit on me INFRONT OF MY BF! and caused big arguments etc.
if i was single i wouldnt hit on a guy who looked like he had a gf with him

but infront of my mum.. it happens alot, even men in their 40's etc.  it actually knocks me sick lol


----------



## Kalico (May 5, 2008)

Your story is too funny! Where do guys get the idea that this is a good thing?! Did they think your mom was going to pull over and be like, "Okay sweetie! Go do your best!!"

I was 18, I assume he was about 25-30ish. Definitely out of my age range at the time. I was there just a month before the hurricane hit too! It was crazy. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I do think it's hilarious when people hit on you or just check you out and your parents notice. My mom luckily is a good sport about it and jokes around about me finding a boo. lol.

Kalico - LOL! Was he at least your age?? New Orleans and cabs...ahhh...memories (my friend lost her camcorder in one lol)... I miss it there! I went like a month or two before the hurricane hit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 5, 2008)

Yes. If it's front of my dad, he'll be oblivious as he usually is. If it's in front of my mom, we'll joke about it later. A while back, it was a guy at Costco (those guys who puts the stuff in boxes). 
One the way back, my Mom said "you know that guy what hitting on you right?" 
"Yeah"
"Why didn't you flirt back?"
"I did"
Then she goes "what? you call that flirting? We're going to turn this car around right now!"


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

It happened often when I went to Virginia Beach With two of my friends and my father. Three guys in our hotel kept asking us to go out with them. And my father would freak out! He tried to keep us aways from them all the time lolol. On the beach was even worse...


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, I hate it.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yes.
One time when I was like 15 this guy on a bike that looked homeless came up to me and asked if I had a bf and my dad went "I'M HER BOYFRIEND" Lol

Another time this guy stopped me while I was walking out of a restaurant with my parents and asked me to come over and talk with him and didn't wanna take no for an answer till I was like uhh dude, I need to go, no.

Once I was trying on boots with my mom and this guy was there with his wife and stopped and told me that I needed to buy them because they looked good lol.

The worst though is that I've gotten hit on at family parties and idk what the guys were thinking but it was really really obvious so everyone had a good laugh out of it but I just felt uncomfortable and didn't have a good time at all. It's cute though cause my lil cousins get upset and they'll be like "WHY IS HE EVEN LOOKING AT YOU, HE SUCKS HE NEEDS TO STOP." I think they get more offended than I do.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha man I hate getting checked out when i'm with my family. I mean, they are very cool parents and don't have a problem, but the embarrasment facor is quite high! I mean it isn't like they don't KNOW they are my parents!


----------



## User93 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah happened here aswell! 2 yrs ago we were on vacations with Mom and there were guys hitting on me in front of her. First, one guy in the restaurant brought our food and passed me a note in front of my Mom!  

But look this: there was a that guy, and once i was away from the pool he came to my Mom and said he likes me, and asked my name. She told him lol, my Mom is fun. Then he asked her not to tell me he was talking with her..lol. And then he told her: "Your daughter is bery beautiful, but you're pretty much ok aswell" LOOOL. My Mom laughed and said like "oh you're DAMN nice". Then he approached me actually, was always talking with me from the pool as i was tanning, asking to go in water with him etc, writing me hearts on water. I brushed it off, plus i was embarassed of Mom. But she was making fun of me like "this happends cause you're not going to the pool like normal people would but striking sexy poses on the beach bed"


----------



## Miss Rose (Jun 10, 2008)

my "accident" happend a few years back when i was just 16 and my curves were kicking in lol. anyways i was getting in the car with my dad when this guy keeps staring at me and is walking towards me to talk i guess and my dad sees him and blocks his view and gives him a look, now mind me my dad is 6"2 and Sicilian, he can be scary lol. The poor guy just turns away all red haha


----------

